# 1st grow white rhino indoor



## kasheesh'd (May 29, 2007)

This is our first grow using feminized white rhino seed.  400w HPS and MH light with fan and carbon filter exhaust.  Grown in closet.  Started with 10 seeds, 7 germinated, and 1 died due to fungus (i think).  Started LST training after 1 week here are some pics


----------



## kasheesh'd (May 29, 2007)

Forgot to add we used MG organic potting soil as grow medium, here are some pics after 2 weeks.  Thanks to all the info from this site, in a few months we be jammin!


----------



## BSki8950 (May 29, 2007)

looking very good ... where did you get the white rhino female seeds from ??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 29, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## kasheesh'd (May 29, 2007)

Got them from kindseed.com, expensive but it will be worth it in the end


----------



## kasheesh'd (May 31, 2007)

Here is a 2 day update.  BigMomma is kickin *** with over 14 nodes


----------



## kasheesh'd (May 31, 2007)

The pots are long and the bottum is cutout, and they all sit inside a blowup kiddy pool filled with soil and holes for water to drip out of, over 21 gallons of soil total.  And maybe cuz this is my 1st grow so I really don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## ericsdaweedman (May 31, 2007)

hope it works out

good luck

they look great tho.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2007)

They look beautiful man! I love the unorthodox method of growing...nice idea!


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 5, 2007)

Here is a quick update.  It's been 3 weeks since they broke the soil and these girls are growing into thick bushes.  Been training every node and branch and the extra growth is exponential


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jun 5, 2007)

indeed, they are very big for 3 weeks old. looks like the training has payed off for ya KASH, keep this up and you can expect a good yeild mate.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is an update.  Girls are 4 weeks old and going strong.  So bushy and pretty:smoke1::smoke1:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 11, 2007)

I guess someone's been given out with the good love huh ? Looking sweet and so bushy, got to watch this grow happen 
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is a week 5 update.  One more week and they are going into flower under that hps homie


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

Those are groing incredibly fast. What strain are they...Schwarzenegger?


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 20, 2007)

nice forest you got going when you going to flower mode.?just saw your post that your going into flow next week, they are going to stretch alittle when you make the switch so why not flip them now.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are some updated pics in the first week of flower.  There are some brown spots on some of the leaves, what is going on?  Could use some help cuz I dont want them to die


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks a lil like overwatering. How often do you water?


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 28, 2007)

Every 2-3 days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 28, 2007)

What type of soil and whats the soils ph?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 29, 2007)

Can you or someone explain this " TRAINING "

cause looks like Training is working.. and I wanna do it..


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jun 30, 2007)

Do a search on LST, this is my first grow and I found everything on the subject here by just searching around old threads


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry about the delay with the updates, we were having problems getting our plants looking decent since we had some nutrient deficiency problems. Now that we are using some tiger bloom fertilizer and mg salts, the plants are starting to look also. We also finally gotten a ph test and are now making sur eour plants are getting watered and fertilized with the proper ph. 

Update: 2 1/2 weeks into flowering. The plants are looking real good. Every stem has a bud site, its sick. The LST training worked like a charm. Here are some pics of our forest we have in the closest.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 13, 2007)

3 weeks and 1 day into flowering:
The girls continue to look amazing. The buds are getting bigger and they are popping up on every node of the plant. The buds are covered with long white hairs. It doesn't smell that dank just yet, but im sure it'll come in time. Here are some new pics of the buds and plants. Sorry about the typos on the previous post.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 13, 2007)

So you stopped your LST ?


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 14, 2007)

ya we stopped the LST traiining about once we went into flowering. Each plant has like 5-10 medium stems, instead of just 1 main stem. I'm betting we are going to get some sick amounts of bud. I think bending over the stems now is kinda pointless, and i want the plant to focus more on budding then new growth. I found that doing the LST training as early as possible is best, since once they get into the 4th and 5th week the stems are pretty think and don't bend easily.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 19, 2007)

4th Week into Flowering:

We are now at 4 weeks into flowering. The girls look amazing and are starting to fill out with buds. Its starting to look like it snowed on the tops of the plants as the buds get whiter and whiter. We recently added another 50 watt hps that is attached to one side of the closet so more light is hitting three of the 6 plants. I'm hoping it causes some rapid bud growth in the middle and bottoms branches. Here are some new pics of the ladies.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 19, 2007)

man i followed your grow you i fine as grow man those are some sick plants. I also LST is topping the plant right?did you top the side branches i dont know much about LSD sooo......anyway SICK plant yo.....be jammin soon wit da piffs lol.
1


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2007)

Looking good, very good.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks, we finally made it through the rough times of nutrient deficiencies and the ladies are looking real good. The yellow light makes it seem like the leaves are yellowish but they are nice and green. Just counting down the weeks until we can smoke that sticky icky


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 20, 2007)

Hydro, LST is when you keep bending the plant down so new nodes grow. We did it all through vegging. This way each plant has like 6 medium thickness stems, instead of just one thick stalk. One thing we didn't do is top them off so they aren't all the same height. It our first grow so we're learning as we go along. If u look at the pics of the first few weeks you can see what we mean. Look how we used the pipe cleaners to hold the plant once we bent it over.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

ok man i understand sooo if u like bend to plant to the right the new nodes come out,after that u can bend it to the left so new nodes can come out there. and u can start doing this right from when it breaks ground right?


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah man we tried to do a circle around the pot, but you got the right idear


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 20, 2007)

perfect yo thanks.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are some updated pics of two cola's.  Should I leave most of those large fan leaves on near the colas or should I trim them away to allow more light to hit the buds??


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 23, 2007)

how bad does it smell?


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 23, 2007)

They don't smell bad, they smell amazing ahah. If you put you head in the bushes and inhale, it's the best smell in the world. The room is finally smelling  like the fire they are supposed to be.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

kasheesh'd said:
			
		

> Here are some updated pics of two cola's.  Should I leave most of those large fan leaves on near the colas or should I trim them away to allow more light to hit the buds??


Don't cut the leaves. Looks like you're having an iron deficiency too but might just be the light in the pics. Are your plants yellow at the top and green at the bottom? If so, it's an iron def.Go here and read under iron def-http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15282


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 23, 2007)

Its the lighting, all growth is a nice dark green, thanks for looking out though.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a pic update.  About 3 more weeks until harvest AHAHAHAHA!!!!  We weened the plants up to a full strength dose of foxfarm tiger bloom and responding real well.  Buds are getting very tasty and the aroma just tickles the nostrils with the sweet smell of potent sensemalia.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking friggen sweet man. That is a great example of a good grow!

Smoke a nug me


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 29, 2007)

Looking good bro!


----------

